

ISRO Builds India's Fastest Supercomputer - Garbage
http://www.isro.org/pressrelease/scripts/pressreleasein.aspx?May02_2011

======
senthilnayagam
India is far behind in the super computing race.

A 220 Teraflop peak performance is what we have achieved.

Worlds fastest supercomputer as on November 2010, was doing 4700 Teraflops
peak performance <http://www.top500.org/system/details/10587>

